# TÜV-Zertifizierung nur fürs Marketing?



## safety_PL (28 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns in der Firma wird überlegt eines unserer Produkte nach SIL 61508 und/oder ISO 13849  zertifizieren zu lassen. Kann ich auch als Hersteller ein eigenes Zertifikat ausstellen oder muss ich zwangsläufig den TÜV hinzuziehen? 

Der Grad der notwendigen Unabhängigkeit ist ja in der 61508-1 ganz konkret definiert und bis SIL 2 ist es ausreichend eine interne unabhängige Abteilung die Beurteilung machen zu lassen. In der ISO 13849 ist meines wissens nach auch nirgendwo erwähnt ab wann man eine notifizierte Prüfstelle braucht.

Wenn ich also sagen würde ich mache ein SIL 2 Produkt und gebe ein "Zertifikat" als Hersteller aus mit entsprechender Dokumentation (Sicherheitshandbuch etc.) ist das doch ausreichend, oder nicht? Dann wäre ein TÜV-Zertifikat für alle Produkte unter einer SIL 3-Zertifizierung (für die man eine unabhängige Organisation benötigt) nur zu Marketingzwecken oder missverstehe ich das?


Nur weil der TÜV die Entwicklung kontrolliert übernimmt er ja keinerlei Haftung, die bleibt ja bei mir als Hersteller ...  Ich habe allerdings auch noch kein zertifiziertes SIL Produkt gesehen das eben nicht vom TÜV beurteilt wurde


Danke für die Aufklärung und liebe Grüße


----------



## stevenn (1 Juli 2019)

was soll das für ein "Zertifikat" sein? 
ich kenne die 61508 nicht im Detail, wird da gefordert, das der TÜV hinzugezogen werden muss? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen(habe leider keine Zeit zu recherchieren).
da du als Hersteller die Auslegung nach 13849 oder 61508 machst, kannst du dir selber zertifizieren, was du willst, denke ich. welchen Mehrwert das haben soll, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## abccba97 (1 Juli 2019)

Als Leihe siehe ich das so, das sich ein Zertifikat nur für Standartprodukte lohnt. 
Hier hast du als Hersteller einer Komponente dann eben eine zusätzliche Absicherung durch extern was dir im Falle eines Rechtsstreits mit Schuld eben zusätzlich Strafmildernd entgegenkommt.

Prinzipiell finde ich das eine gute Sache wenn in der Firma wenig Know-How vorhanden ist. 
Allerdings habe ich auch schon gehört dass die gerne mal viel zu oberflächlich prüfen und dass dann an sich auch nicht so wirklich nen Wert hat...


----------



## safety_PL (1 Juli 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> was soll das für ein "Zertifikat" sein?
> ich kenne die 61508 nicht im Detail, wird da gefordert, das der TÜV hinzugezogen werden muss? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen(habe leider keine Zeit zu recherchieren).
> da du als Hersteller die Auslegung nach 13849 oder 61508 machst, kannst du dir selber zertifizieren, was du willst, denke ich. welchen Mehrwert das haben soll, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



Nein in der 61508 wird eben nirgendwo gefordert das der TÜV hinzugezogen wird. Es gibt eine Tabelle in der die notwendige Unabhängigkeit für eine Beurteilung der funktionalen Sicherheit aufgelistet wird. Nur für SIL 3 aufwärts wird eine unabhängige Organisation gefordert.

Diese Zertifikate vom TÜV sprechen ja für eine Komponente/ein Subsystem eine max. erreichbare "SIL-Eignung" aus. Das bedeutet nicht das ich automatisch den genannten SIL erreicht hab wenn ich das Teil einbaue sondern gibt nur an das das Produkt so ausgelegt wurde um einen bestimmten SIL erreichen zu können. (immer unter Berücksichtigung der Einbauvoraussetzungen etc.)

Wenn z.B. eine SIL 2 Zertifikation auch intern durchgeführt werden kann gebe ich halt ein "Herstellerzertifikat" o.ä. aus und kann mir die Kosten für den TÜV sparen. Das Ergebnis ist ja letztendlich mehr oder weniger dasselbe, da prozesstechnisch eh dieselben Schritte absolviert werden. Der TÜV-Stempel ist dann eben das i-Tüpfelchen das ich mit viel Geld bezahle.

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das Marketingtechnisch dann funktioniert, viele Firmen werben ja eben mit einer "TÜV-Zertifikation" ihrer Sicherheitskomponenten ...


----------



## stevenn (1 Juli 2019)

eine "unabhängige Organisation" muss nicht zwingend etwas firmenexternes sein.
bei mir würdest du mit einem TÜV-Stempel nicht beeindrucken können. nur ein Beispiel vom TÜV: "Das muss in _Performance Level 3_ ausgeführt sein." auch nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen beharrte die Person auf *PL 3*.


----------



## Credofire (1 Juli 2019)

@stevenn

vielleicht meinte er ja PL E und hat nur falsch gelesen?

Auch beim TÜV kann man mal was durcheinander mixen, wenngleich das eigentlich nicht vorkommen sollte.

Wichtig ist aber die Aussagen zu trennen, ob es um TÜV-zertifizierte Bauteile geht oder um eine sicherheitstechnisch vom TÜV zertifizierte Anlage.
Wenn mir ein Anlagen-Hersteller mit TÜV zertifizierten Bauteilen kommt, dann heist das für die Sicherheit überhaupt nichts, ausser, dass er TÜV zertifizierte Teile verwendet hat.

Wenn du eine Anlage vom TÜV begutachten lässt, dann hast du zumindest eine Gewissheit und ein Rechtsmittel, dass deine Anlage dem PLr entspricht. Zumindest kannst du dich darauf "ausruhen".
Zumindest wiegt das für mich im Ernstfall schwerer, als wenn eine betriebsinterne unabhängige Instanz dies tun würde.


----------



## stevenn (1 Juli 2019)

nein er war sich sicher, dass es PL 3 ist. egal.

inwieweit man sich dann auf die TÜV-Zertifizierung ausruhen kann stelle ich mal in Frage, da die Verträge meistens (nicht immer, aber meistens) *nur* eine Beratung beinhalten. Die Verantwortung bleibt meist beim Hersteller / Betreiber. Hier muss man halt bei der Vertragsgestaltung aufpassen. aber wir weichen ein bisschen vom Thema ab ,


----------



## Credofire (1 Juli 2019)

@stevenn

das war ironisch gemeint.

Ansonsten geben ich dir Recht, man muss genau definieren beim TÜV was man haben will. Dementsprechend gestaltet sich auch der Preis.

Wie ist es denn zum Beispiel bei den Aufzügen, da steckt doch auch meist ein TÜV Kuckuck drin? Ist das nicht auch so ein Siegel, dass die Anlage im sicherheitstechnischen Aspekt korrekt arbeitet und den Anfordernissen entspricht?


----------

